# Milwaukee M12 PortaBand



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Want!!!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It looks like it can fit a piece of unistrut in there....nice :thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> It looks like it can fit a piece of unistrut in there....nice :thumbup:


I was reading the reviews on Amazon, it sounds like it will cut 1-5/8 strut w/out any problems.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would buy more of their products if milwaukee could fix their batteries


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Mine just came in Friday. It cut's uni-strut like butter and up to 1-1/4" steel pipe :thumbsup:





























These plastic clips hold a swing out bottom panel on that encloses the blade. I'm skeptical as to how long they'll last. I'm guessing I'll be replacing them fairly soon with something fabbed up in the shop 

The XC batteries are really good btw :thumbsup: I switched to the larger XC's about two years ago and haven't had to replace one yet. This purchase brings my XC battery count up to six.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Thx for showin me my next tool purchase.:laughing:


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Epox said:


> Thx for showin me my next tool purchase.:laughing:


Same here. How much?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I paid $200 and got two XC batteries (one for free) from Toolup. Ordered it about 10 days ago.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Can't really see any use for that. I'd save your money.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Will said:


> Can't really see any use for that. I'd save your money.


Mostly useful for commercial work: cutting strut and ATR. I usually bandsaw black pipe when using my pony threader for screw pipe work as well: no need to ream when it's bandsawn.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Mostly useful for commercial work: cutting strut and ATR. I usually bandsaw black pipe when using my pony threader for screw pipe work as well: no need to ream when it's bandsawn.


Never had much luck with battery tools and new commercial work, a chopsaw on every floor is a much more efficient setup.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

My 12v Hackzall will barley make one cut through 1/2" galvanized. I'd save the money on that toy and get the real thing.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Will said:


> My 12v Hackzall will barley make one cut through 1/2" galvanized. I'd save the money on that toy and get the real thing.


It's got a really short stroke. Like you say it's not much use for cutting steel pipe. What it's really good for is getting into small places and for cutting sheetrock and FRP or sheet metal with pipe behind in the wall :yes:


The first time I used my 12v hackzall was when I got sent out on a residential house and found the new construction crew had flat and reverse fall throughout a drain system in the joists above the two car garage.

The joists were 2x12 yellow pine and several were doubled. Without my hackzall I'd have had to cut out all the piping, re-drill, and re-build to get fall 

But with my hackzall I was able to fit it between the joists and just notch out the entire manifolded run to correct the fall with the pipe in place :thumbup:

You'd have to fist fight me to take my hackzall away :yes:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

My hackzall is my high dollar sheetrock saw. It's great at that I'll give you that. 

The mini band saw on the other hand.....can't see where 'd need it.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Never had much luck with battery tools and new commercial work, a chopsaw on every floor is a much more efficient setup.


New construction is another story altogether, but you'll have to admit it could come in handy for trimming strut and ATR in place above the floor or when demo-ing pipe up to 1-1/4 that is already hung.

Bandsaws get heavy when you're on ladders, and they cut much smoother and quicker than sawzalls :yes:


I'm not on commission with Milwaukee or anything. Just saying that I'm pretty confident this 12v portaband is going to make my work considerably faster and easier in the type of plumbing I do: primarily commercial service. 

But I'll post up if it turns out to be a disappointment :yes:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> New construction is another story altogether, but you'll have to admit it could come in handy for trimming strut and ATR in place above the floor or when demo-ing pipe up to 1-1/4 that is already hung.
> 
> Bandsaws get heavy when you're on ladders, and they cut much smoother and quicker than sawzalls :yes:


If my guys aren't cutting it right the first time then I need new guys, and if there is any demo involved that is in the air then there will be a scissor lift on the job.

I can see an occasional use for it in service work, but I have always done service on a T&M basis, so it wouldn't justify the cost of the tool.


----------

